# Toilet fill valve spills water at top and emits bubbles when near filled



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

That thing is a dinosaur! 
Replace it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Replace it with a new Fluid Master flush valve.
Cost about $10.00 and takes all of 15 min. to replace.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The top of that valve can be removed by turning it. There are some rubber parts inside that can be replaced. We used to just flip the washer and get another few years of service out of them.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

It'll get real interesting when that valve breaks off at the base from the pressure put on it from the float. The one I saw happen lifted the lid right off of the tank from the water pressure.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

I just noticed the black top part may drip water periodically too. It doesn't do that all the time.

And sometimes I see the tank is not filled to the water line and has hissing air sound, sometimes it is filled to water line, never past it to the overflow though.

Guess it's time to replace. Though I wonder if I should replace with a FluidMaster or traditional ballcock float fill valve. Are the FluidMaster types adjustable in terms of water pressure/fill rate?

My house has some faint water hammer-ish issues (you can hear it but not loud) throughout the water connections in the house (kitchen, bath, etc.). It may be old pipes or not they're not strapped well. That particularly toilet, while the valve is dying, apparently does not result in the water hammer (because it slowly closes the supply or maybe doesn't fully close at all due to current issues). Another toilet that does have a FlushMaster does result in the water hammer noise.

I guess I'll find out when I replace this.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

danpik said:


> It'll get real interesting when that valve breaks off at the base from the pressure put on it from the float. The one I saw happen lifted the lid right off of the tank from the water pressure.


danpik,

Is that kind of breakage susceptible only to ballcock fill valves and not the single piece FlushMaster type or those can have similar breakage issues too?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

That plastic style of ball float valve is a pretty low cost unit. To understand the leverage put on the base, simply lift the float to the top and gently push it higher. You will see the base bend. Over time the constant bending weakens them. Fluidmaster floats keep the pressure even.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

just replace the whole toilet and be done with it.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Could you get the pressure of your incoming water at a hose bibb?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mj12 said:


> just replace the whole toilet and be done with it.


That is like when someone states they need their oil changed, or spark plugs changed out, to just go buy a brand new car.

The OP just needs to decide what they want to do with that fill valve assembly, and either rebuild or replace with either a Dual flush model, or standard model that looks like the old one.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

People beat the heck out of themselves trying to save a dollar. I can only afford to do things once. I can get a brand new gerber viper toilet for 80 dollars. I am a cheap landlord and I have found it easier to just replace toilets. The op needs a full rebuild, his seals are toast, judging from the pictures


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mj12 said:


> People beat the heck out of themselves trying to save a dollar. I can only afford to do things once. I can get a brand new gerber viper toilet for 80 dollars. I am a cheap landlord and I have found it easier to just replace toilets. The op needs a full rebuild, his seals are toast, judging from the pictures


Really. It only costs around $15 for this kit http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1275840 Right there, that saves the OP $65 for a crap crapper.


----------

